# How to configure mail system on xserve



## mandeepkaur (Mar 5, 2008)

Dear Sir,

I have a G4 Xserve that I want to use for a Mail server. Can anyone point me in the right direction to start this process. I need to know it all I am not familiar about setting this up but it needs to be done soon. If anyone could please help I would appreciate it.

With Regards

Mandeep kaur


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi namdeepkaur: welcome to TSG. 

Here is a link to Apple's XServe Administrator's Guide.

There is a lot of information within it that could be useful.

Hope that helps, and that is what you were looking for.


----------

